# Certified weed free in TX?



## Greyhorse (Jun 22, 2009)

Is there a program to get your hay certified weed free in Texas? If so, what do you have to do and who do you have to talk to?


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't know about TX but in Idaho it is simple and fairly painless. Contact your Extension office and have the weed control specialist come out to inspect your crop two weeks prior to harvest and pay your money for the tags and you are done. They show up in the mail in about a week.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name='Greyhorse']Is there a program to get your hay certified weed free in Texas? If so, what do you have to do and who do you have to talk to?

I called the Dept. of Agriculture headquartered in Nashville,TN a few days ago inquiring about Certifying weed seed free hay that I grow here in Tennessee and they acted like I was nuts. I informed them them that many states had this program and not only was it beneficial for the general environment , but also that your hay would bring a higher price. I also informed them that many states required this certification in order for out of state hay to be brought in and sold. Maybe Texas has this program. My state quite often seems to be slow to respond and just downright nonchalant(bubbas).








Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Having recently retired from working in the Texas A&M System, and working closely with the extension forage specialists, I have not heard of a certified weed free hay program in Texas. That doesn't mean that this program cannot be initiated. You may contact Dr. Larry Redmon, State Extension Forage Specialist at College Station (979/845-4826), or Dr. Vanessa Corriher, Extension Forage Specialist at Overton (903/834-6191), email [email protected]

By the way, a certified weed free hay program might be a good project to be initiated by the Texas Forage and Grasslands Council that recently was started up again. If you are interested in TFGC, contact Dr. Corriher.


----------

